# Odd Behaviour



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Any particular reason my Cichlids would be scratching themselves?

My Blue Dolphins, albeit one more than the others seems to go to the bottom and rub herself or scratch herself on the rocks or gravel. 

There's no damage... she kind of takes a quick dive and scratches. It's hard to explain accurately. 

Is this potentially something bad?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

It is potentially a ectoparasitic infection, but it's also been describe as a fish's cough, as it could mean other problems. Some people call the behaviour "flashing".

If it's a very very rare occurence, it could be nothing, but if you see it regularly, something is likely needing your attention.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I haven't seen any special markings on the body. I'll start paying attention.

Any recommended treatment for Ectoparasitic infection?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Use a magnifying glass to look at the fishes scales.

There are lots of suitible chemical treatments that are pretty effective. African cichlid tanks are mostly easy to treat, as there are no inverts or rarely very sensitive fish (sometimes catfish, loaches). Just choose one that doesn't affect the beneficial bacteria.

While treating with a chemical, raising the tanks water temperature will speed up the parasites life cycle, and so new eggs may hatch and be affected by the treatment. certain stages of the parasites may not be as effectively affected by the treatment. Some parasites require only one dose, some require prolonged exposure.


----------

